
Simpson's paradox - otoolep
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simpson%27s_paradox
======
alan-crowe
I made up a little story to illustrate Simpson's Paradox. [http://alan.sdf-
eu.org/simpsons.html](http://alan.sdf-eu.org/simpsons.html)

By carefully contriving the numbers, I was able to bring out a point that the
Wikipedia page underplays. Should we believe the aggregated date or the
partitioned data? Since the partitioned data can be partitioned again,
potentially causing a second reversal, the partitioned data is the aggregate
data with respect to the second partition. Not only do we do not know whether
to go with the aggregate data or the partitioned data, we do not even know
whether a data set is aggregated or partitioned.

